# Swapping Classical LP's



## Tumpke (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi everybody,

I'm new to the forum. I couldn't find a topic on this subject although it might be available already. Please let me know in that case and this topic can be closed!

Are there people on this forum interested in swapping classical LP's? I have a list of about 250 LP's 'up for swap' (which I could post here) and am looking myself for UK pressed Decca SXL 2000 series, Columbia SAX and EMI ASD low series from the golden 50's and 60's era. Not just the very expensive stuff, but more-so the lower priced LP's.

If anybody would like to connect with me, please leave a message.

Kind regards,
Tom


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Heck, I'd just like someone to come over and pick up most of my remaining LPs, take them home and love them. Some really great stuff, not necessarily British Decca pressings. Free.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mbhaub said:


> Heck, I'd just like someone to come over and pick up most of my remaining LPs, take them home and love them. Some really great stuff, not necessarily British Decca pressings. Free.


Your local brick and mortar record store might be interested in them. They will find them a good home one at a time.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Tried that. They do want rock/pop/country but will not take classical. Even the local Goodwill doesn't want them anymore.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

mbhaub said:


> Tried that. They do want rock/pop/country but will not take classical. Even the local Goodwill doesn't want them anymore.


Yikes! Try ebay


----------

